# How far will you go for good training?



## geezer (Dec 1, 2007)

How far will you go to get first class training?  If there isn't a qualified si-fu in your area, teaching _what you want to learn_, what lengths will you go to?  Would you change your objectives to study another, more available martial art? Or, would you be willing to save every hard-earned penny to go out of state to attend seminars by top-flight instructors? Would you be willing to put yourself out and organize your own group from scratch so you could bring the instructor of your choice to your area to give seminars?  Then, would you be willing to train hard in a garage or park and contine travelling to seminars until one of you made instructor rank? Or would you choose a different hobby? If you want to learn something _really great and really rare_, you need to ask yourself these questions. And, all you instructors out there. What did you have to do to get where you are?


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.flowingchidojo.com/

Looks about 45 miles...from my house.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 2, 2007)

geezer said:


> How far will you go to get first class training? If there isn't a qualified si-fu in your area, teaching _what you want to learn_, what lengths will you go to? Would you change your objectives to study another, more available martial art? Or, would you be willing to save every hard-earned penny to go out of state to attend seminars by top-flight instructors? Would you be willing to put yourself out and organize your own group from scratch so you could bring the instructor of your choice to your area to give seminars? Then, would you be willing to train hard in a garage or park and contine travelling to seminars until one of you made instructor rank? Or would you choose a different hobby? If you want to learn something _really great and really rare_, you need to ask yourself these questions. And, all you instructors out there. What did you have to do to get where you are?


 

Well, let's see. I started many years ago in wing chun with a local school and after a few years the owner moved out of the area. I had started attending seminars in WC during those 3 years with Sifu Francis Fong. I have traveled to Texas, Tenn., Georgia, Miss, South Carolina to be able to train with him. I attend his school 4-5 times a year and I have him come to La once a year.

In Kali I have travel to Ok., Texas, Arkansas, Tenn, NY, Miss, Cali. to train with Tuhon Bill McGrath and he comes to La. once a year.

For Muay Thai again I travel to Texas, Georiga, a couple times a year to continue my training with Ajarn Chai. 

In my case it has been a long distance affair.

Danny T


----------



## almost a ghost (Dec 3, 2007)

I started with my teacher in 2001 in Las Vegas and sometime in 2003 he started to study under Master Eric Li in Vancouver, BC. Once a year we would travel up there and spend about a week training. We were also fortunate enough to him come down from Vancouver for two seminars in the south west.

In 2006 my instructor moved to Alaska, I still make the yearly trip ot Vancouver, BC. I just moved to Boston, luckily Eric informed he has two Kung Fu brothers, one in upstate NY and one in Vermont. So hopefully I can get on a once a month program with one of them, but still intend on keeping my yearly trip to Vancouver. A week of Wing Chun and the best chinese food I have ever had... who would miss out on that!?


----------



## BFL (Dec 3, 2007)

When I was studying with my SiFu, I would drive 250 miles each way. Go there, train for about 4 hrs. then turn around and drive home.  Sometimes I would stay the weekend, but usually each weekend I'd make the round trip on each Saturday. Whewww, but to me, it was worth it!!


----------



## Spartan (Dec 4, 2007)

Were these sacrifices pretty expensive for you all?


----------



## qwksilver61 (Dec 5, 2007)

Umm... pretty much gave up the notion of ever learning Wing Tsun again,schools were too far away,I moved to (still reside) in Florida.Then one day fooling around with the computer....found EBMAS,I thought a 4 hr ride can't be that bad.I realize too, that funds and having someone readily available are most difficult at best.Sometimes relocating is a persons only other option.It depends on how bad you want it.Imagine only progressing so far,then "poof!" nothing! Let's just say I'm *really* good at where I left off! But now I have a new start,and yes things snap and pop the older you get.If the person that you are traveling to is worth their weight,at least a couple of seminars might help to get this Instructor into your area in exchange for a sizeable class and advanced lessons,that is what I have learned,it is fair "tit-for-tat" also it helps to stay a step or two in front of whoever you decide to teach,that way you have a training partner.I believe this is a good way to promote an art,finding an adept student is another story,be prepared to "demonstrate" oh and patience!
Mr Spartan,did you ever check into that Missouri school link that I sent your way?Did you find a school?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't drive and am not a great walker but I will go anywhere to train

Luckily in Kamon (UK) we have 45 schools all around London, plus some in Bristol, Glasgow and Portsmouth. So I can go anywhere in Britain and get good training done

There is a group of us going up to Nottingham in April next year for a nice wing chun and BJJ session 

I have previously gone to New York to train and plan to go to Hong Kong to visit the legendary Ip Chun

I'll go anywhere as long as I know where I'll be sleeping!


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 6, 2007)

dungeonworks said:


> http://www.flowingchidojo.com/
> 
> Looks about 45 miles...from my house.




Scratch that...make that about 50 miles.  After months of looking and researching I believe I found the place to train.  Although it isn't Wing Chun, it is another style I've been seeking and equally enthused about.  http://www.modernarnisconnection.com

Wing Chun is still in my future plans.  It is a very attractive and practical style that someday when the cards are right I will study.

Gary


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 6, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky, I only have a 20 mile drive. I thought it was far, and can be in that I have two jobs, but not far compared to some I'm reading in this thread.


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 18, 2007)

dungeonworks said:


> Scratch that...make that about 50 miles.  After months of looking and researching I believe I found the place to train.  Although it isn't Wing Chun, it is another style I've been seeking and equally enthused about.  http://www.modernarnisconnection.com
> 
> Wing Chun is still in my future plans.  It is a very attractive and practical style that someday when the cards are right I will study.
> 
> Gary



Back to my original 45 miles   Had a very good conversation with the Ving Tsun instructor and am starting up on this Thursday on an intro offer.  Still would like to try out the Modern Arnis though.  Having a tough time deciding between them but the price, distance of travel, and ease of commute all favor the Ving Tsun.  Both instructors seem to be respectable.


----------



## kosho (Dec 19, 2007)

I drive about 1hr each way to class. I also drive to NY. about 3 hrs, CT about 3hrs, to train with others in the system That I train in. I have been to Reno NV. for trainings, and out to Calf: for trainings. I bring in Top Teachers to my area to share there Info: 

Cost: Yes can be up there. avg: about $2,600.00 to get some one out from Calf: for the weekend.

when I drive to seminars or trainings that I spend the weekend there: about $400.00 hotel, gas, food, cost. Etc. 

I feel that it is worth my time to train with people I feel have what I am looking for. also so do my students...

Kosho

I think thats what this thread was about???


----------



## Seidogirl (Dec 26, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky because the karate dojo I go to is within walking distance of my house and the place I go to for FMA is 20 miles away.  A good friend of mine's husband teaches Wing Chun so I sometimes go there for seminars, and they live about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## Drac (Dec 26, 2007)

The place I train is about 45 mins from my house depending on traffic...I do occasionally fly across the country to participate in one of the intensive seminars...


----------



## graychuan (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been lucky enuff to have a 30 year practitioner of WC to move to my local area. He teaches groups out of a Kempo School 3 times a week and I attend all of those.I travel about 40 minutes to the next county to his home once a week for a personal session. 

~Cg~


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 26, 2007)

Ah... so thats your secret!!

Muhahhaha... now I have the power!!!


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 27, 2007)

i go so far as to try to retain a calm mind and sacrifice power for technique. 
if my technique is overpowered, i learn more about the limits of the technique and the motions and strategies of the opponent.  therefore, i go so far as to not really try to win in training but to try to see.  - sometimes, ofcourse i do have some pressure and cannot claim to be completely without goal or ambition.

if i were to win with power, how will i know if it would work in another situation? moreover, how can i justify it?

so i try to catch the flow, to fight with a playful heart that is ready to meet anyone eye to eye on equal terms.  



j


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 27, 2007)

I made the 6 hour drive to Philly from where I live 2-4 times a year for about 6 years, now I still travel to that area though less frequently, plus I was able to bring my instructor into my school, and I'm still traveling to other schools to expand on my skills, by matching what I've learned against what others are teaching.


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 28, 2007)

Depends on the Instructor.

I may travel the world if the Sifu/Master is legendary


----------



## Marvin (Dec 28, 2007)

dungeonworks said:


> I believe I found the place to train. Although it isn't Wing Chun, it is another style I've been seeking and equally enthused about. http://www.modernarnisconnection.com
> 
> Wing Chun is still in my future plans. It is a very attractive and practical style that someday when the cards are right I will study.
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary there is one of the oldest Modern Arnis clubs (If not the oldest)  in Michigan at our place. I would be hard pressed to say you could find better Mod. Arnis than at the Flint club. Plus it's close to ya!!!


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 29, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Hey Gary there is one of the oldest Modern Arnis clubs (If not the oldest)  in Michigan at our place. I would be hard pressed to say you could find better Mod. Arnis than at the Flint club. Plus it's close to ya!!!



Marvin,

Thanks!  I was able to contact Mr. Parsons and will be trying it out the 2nd Sunday in January!!!  I am *VERY GEEKED* to say the least!  After the first, I am on a different work schedule so the times work for me now with my move to midnights.

Hope you and yours had a great Christmas!

Gary


----------



## Gurokevin (Jan 20, 2008)

I travel from Alabama USA to England (4500 Miles) for training all the time. And I am going to start to fly to California and maybe even Australia for training.


----------



## geezer (Jan 21, 2008)

Gurokevin said:


> I travel from Alabama USA to England (4500 Miles) for training all the time. And I am going to start to fly to California and maybe even Australia for training.



OK, you win for going the furthest of anybody posting here so far! You rank right up thare with folks who go to live in Asia to train in the home countries of their chosen art. How do you manage it? And, what arts do you study? I see that you have Wing Tsun/Chun experience from your other posts, and your alias "Guro..." suggests FMAs as well. Who do you train with in England? Australia?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 22, 2008)

most of the time the people i train under are a minimum of 3 hours away. i have been known to take 8 hour (one way) drives for training


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 26, 2008)

dungeonworks said:


> Marvin,
> 
> Thanks!  I was able to contact Mr. Parsons and will be trying it out the 2nd Sunday in January!!!  I am *VERY GEEKED* to say the least!  After the first, I am on a different work schedule so the times work for me now with my move to midnights.
> 
> ...



Update:

Seems I didn't need to go far to find what I was looking for!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 26, 2008)

I once travelled almost 400 miles two weekends a month to train. Now, I either drive a few minutes down the street, or we train in my garage.


----------



## Gurokevin (Jan 28, 2008)

geezer said:


> OK, you win for going the furthest of anybody posting here so far! You rank right up thare with folks who go to live in Asia to train in the home countries of their chosen art. How do you manage it? And, what arts do you study? I see that you have Wing Tsun/Chun experience from your other posts, and your alias "Guro..." suggests FMAs as well. Who do you train with in England? Australia?



Yes I study Wing Chun (WSL way). And I do study FMA's. MY Focus in FMA's right now is Balintawak under GM Taboada. But I have studied the FMA's for about 15 years now. I have studied WC for about 26 years. I also have studied and have certs in Muay Thai, JKD, BJJ and Silat.

When I go out of the country, I mainly go and see friends as well as teachers. Like in England, I go see my friend and Sifu Lucas Castrounis. He is in Reading England. I will be going out this summer to California to see Sifu Gary Lam. And hopefully get to go to Australia this year or early next year to see Sifu David Peterson. I also travel about 5 1/2 hours from my house to see GM Taboada.


----------



## ktjf (Feb 23, 2008)

i dont do wing chun, but if you really want to learn as much as possible, i believe you will go as far as it takes.


----------

